# hand planes for sale



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I need to sell some planes. I have 5-6-7 and a couple 8 i think. I will post some picks if interested or pm me.


----------



## rjpat (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been in the market for a No. 8.


----------



## UVaJester (Nov 1, 2013)

I have been looking to pick up my first plane or two. Can you provide more detail or PM me with more information. 

Thank you!


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

What do ya reckon ya gotta have for the #7 and #8? pm me a couple pictures, Boss. If the price is right, and they are usable, I'd take them both off your hands.


----------

